# Top African Bowhunting Outfitter



## River420Bottom

who owns the best bowhunting outfit in south africa? money is no problem just looking for the best


----------



## Folkers

Hi Hoyt1021

Contact Willie of Kunkura. You can do that on their website www.pelserbowhunting.com


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Hoyt1021 said:


> who owns the best bowhunting outfit in south africa? money is no problem just looking for the best



When it comes to the big five very few can beat Fritz Rabe. A true gentleman yet a real bushman when it comes to the veld. I trust him and that is why he's my PH for my upcoming Cape Buffalo hunt. Leaving this Wed.


----------



## Tax Lawyer

PM JedK......


----------



## Bayfield

Hoyt1021

The South African Bowhunting Outfitter I would give my highest recommendations is Dries Visser Safaris. In about a week and a half I am going down there for the fifth time. I really doubt if you can find anyone better.


----------



## GrootWildJagter

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> When it comes to the big five very few can beat Fritz Rabe. A true gentleman yet a real bushman when it comes to the veld. I trust him and that is why he's my PH for my upcoming Cape Buffalo hunt. Leaving this Wed.



x 2


----------



## WEAVER

Hoyt1021,
My favorite bow outfitter is Limcroma Safaris
Hannes Els is the owner and a bow hunter himself.
I would post the web-site on here, but last time I got in a little trouble for posting hot links of outfitters. You can google it.
Dad and I have been 3 times. He has bow hunting only areas. He is awesome. 

Take care,
Ty


----------



## jamesaf2870

*outfitter*

Steyn & Caracal Safaris they are great guys Charl is a nice guy and knows his stuff check them out at http://www.scssafaris.com/index.htm good luck


----------



## mudslinger2

If you are looking for a BOWHUNTING ONLY outfit then I would highly recommend African Arrow Safaris, www.africanarrowsafaris.com. All Harry does is for bowhunters and strictly bowhunters. His is not a huge operation like some of the others, but he has a 14,000 and 15,000 acre concession owned by his family plus others. His PH's are bowhunters and he only takes 4 hunters per 10 day hunt and about 20 to 25 hunters per year. You will shoot only trophy animals with a 50" minimum on Kudu. In 10 days last Sept we shot 17 animals between the 2 of us. If you need any further backing, then contact "Crackers" and ask his opinion, he hunted with Harry last year to.


----------



## ASG

Hi Hoyt1020

Sent you a PM


----------



## rjc

I have hunted with Dries Visser Safaris 3 times and will say that everything they do is exceptional


----------

